# Australia Elastic



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

hoi Goiys

The last time I made a slingshot, I bought my elastic (quad theraband blue)

They snapped

Now I wanna make my own.

Theraband and Barnett, and any other US/GB brands are a no go, sadly enought

Does anyone have any suggestions for me?

Thanks for your time

Jobro


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Jobro,

It is not clear why your "quad theraband blue" snapped - they all snap sooner or later for many reasons.

As far as I know Thera-Band Gold (TBG) reigns here, probably much more than 50% of all setups of the people in this forum is TBG (my loose estimation).

For what it gives, TBG is not that expensive, is available, is relatively durable (depending on couple of things) etc.

TB Black, Silver and Blue are used mostly for reaching higher velocities, I think, and are also very common..

Of course, there are other bands and tubes from other producers; as an example go to Dunkung's site and you will find various bands and tubes.

But I still suggest give TBG a try if you hadn't by now.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Jobro said:


> hoi Goiys
> 
> The last time I made a slingshot, I bought my elastic (quad theraband blue)
> 
> ...


What do you mean by thereaband being a "no go" ? It's readily available here and is often on Ebay.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Jazz definitely has you pointed in the right direction. Theraband gold is one of the best


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

haha when i said it snapped i meant I needed new bands, but thanks Jazz

Wombat could you link me to a few ebay TBG?

I cant seem to find anything (with my inferior browsing skilz)


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Jobro said:


> haha when i said it snapped i meant I needed new bands, but thanks Jazz
> 
> Wombat could you link me to a few ebay TBG?
> 
> I cant seem to find anything (with my inferior browsing skilz)


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Exercise-Resistance-Band-Thera-band-Gold-Max-Res-1-5m-Theraband-/222174946897?hash=item33baa8a651:g:-6wAAOxy0NtTGREi


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

hey man, from australia as well! first off, you can go to rebel and buy SPRI exercise brands, I use the heaviest resistance set and they're not that expensive, like 12 bucks for a metre? it gives me around 10 band sets (double layered) or, I've recently been buying target brand bands, they're under the name "pilates exercise bands" and come at around 4 dollars per metre. I've found that it's more durable and gives me just a tiny bit less power than the spri bands. Hope it helps


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks sandy and wombat

Ive got a rebel sport near me, and a target, so I can try both


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

sandynoobhead said:


> hey man, from australia as well! first off, you can go to rebel and buy SPRI exercise brands, I use the heaviest resistance set and they're not that expensive, like 12 bucks for a metre? it gives me around 10 band sets (double layered) or, I've recently been buying target brand bands, they're under the name "pilates exercise bands" and come at around 4 dollars per metre. I've found that it's more durable and gives me just a tiny bit less power than the spri bands. Hope it helps


http://www.rebelsport.com.au/Product/Spri-Recovery-Flatband/349978?isvariant=true

Is that the sort of thing your talking about?


----------



## Dizzy Wizzy (Jun 26, 2016)

I use Thera gold all the time. Yeah I fly through bands but that's just because my draw is so long. You can get .3 and .4 latex online aswell, which is great stuff. I'm currently waiting on some to arrive from the US.

But thera gold is my main band I use.


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks Dizz


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

But Dizz, just a sec...

When I ebay .3 Latex, I get....

matresses and Lingere

What am I supposed to Ebay?


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

Jobro said:


> sandynoobhead said:
> 
> 
> > hey man, from australia as well! first off, you can go to rebel and buy SPRI exercise brands, I use the heaviest resistance set and they're not that expensive, like 12 bucks for a metre? it gives me around 10 band sets (double layered) or, I've recently been buying target brand bands, they're under the name "pilates exercise bands" and come at around 4 dollars per metre. I've found that it's more durable and gives me just a tiny bit less power than the spri bands. Hope it helps
> ...


that is indeed exactly what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Great man, thanks heaps. Gonna go get some tommozzo


----------



## Dizzy Wizzy (Jun 26, 2016)

I got mine from simpleshot, $32 for 5 or 6 feet.. If your in perth i can give you a set or 2 to try..


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

mate where are you in perth?

I live in like, Baldivis

But being just a kid I don't drive, so I'll probably have to transit.


----------



## Dizzy Wizzy (Jun 26, 2016)

Sens me your address in a Pm, along with your normal band length you shoot and I will send you a few sets of latex bands.. Give them a go.. I will stick a new pouch onto one set for you..


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

I know this is a little irrelevant but its great to see more Aussie shooters on the forum!

in regards to theraband get TBG. I got 1 meter for $8 on eBay shipped from the UK.

Its by far the best.


----------



## Dizzy Wizzy (Jun 26, 2016)

Bands cut for you, will get them in the
post for you tomorrow or wednseday..


----------



## storm trooper (Feb 27, 2020)

Dizzy Wizzy said:


> Bands cut for you, will get them in the
> post for you tomorrow or wednseday..


Good to see there're actually some shooters in Perth as WA prohibit sling shot. Maybe a get together for a shoot out with Perth shooters some day


----------



## storm trooper (Feb 27, 2020)

Being a newbie in this forum, those that live in Perth who can't get access to bands or pouches, its good to see member help out. Yell out if anyone need some.


----------

